# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2020



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2020 às 22:54)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2020 às 21:29)

Boa Noite,
Por cá, o dia de hoje foi agradável e de céu limpo. O mais fresco destes dias de alívio antes do regresso do calor intenso e pelas previsões semanais, Julho deverá ser valente. 
Estive junto à Ribeira de Caia e ainda corre razoavelmente. Com o calor dos próximos dias rapidamente deve secar, mas ter corrido até aqui já foi bom. 
Umas fotos:








Perto do local onde as duas ribeiras se juntam:









Máx: *28,5ºC*
Min: *15,2ºC*

Neste momento estão *20,6ºC* e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2020 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e a noite promete ser mais fresca que a anterior.

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima:21.4ºC
actual: 22.4ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2020 às 11:46)

Boas,
23°c.
Para os próximos 10 dias pelo menos é o inferno.


----------



## JPAG (3 Jul 2020 às 12:00)

Boas

Por aqui estou a aproveitar o último dia de temperaturas suportáveis nos próximos tempos..
Os últimos dias têm tido tardes quentes, manhãs frescas e noites frias  
A partir de amanhã máximas acima dos 35ºC durante, pelo menos, mais de 10 dias. 

Neste momento ainda nos 23.2 ºC em Beja.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Jul 2020 às 13:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> 23°c.
> Para os próximos 10 dias pelo menos é o inferno.



Vamos alugar uma cama flutuante na Cascata do Monte Sete??


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2020 às 13:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> 23°c.
> Para os próximos 10 dias pelo menos é o inferno.



Impressionante a _enxurrada_ de mínimas tropicais.
Disparo de 12ºC na minima é muita fruta.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Jul 2020 às 13:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante a _enxurrada_ de mínimas tropicais.
> Disparo de 12ºC na minima é muita fruta.



Demasiado. Esta noite deu para refrescar a casa, mas as próximas serão de sofrimento...  Começam os duches de água fria às 23h


----------



## Toby (3 Jul 2020 às 13:43)

[



Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> 23°c.
> Para os próximos 10 dias pelo menos é o inferno.





JPAG disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por aqui estou a aproveitar o último dia de temperaturas suportáveis nos próximos tempos..
> Os últimos dias têm tido tardes quentes, manhãs frescas e noites frias
> ...





Dias Miguel disse:


> Vamos alugar uma cama flutuante na Cascata do Monte Sete??





jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante a _enxurrada_ de mínimas tropicais.
> Disparo de 12ºC na minima é muita fruta.



*AVISO:*
Para alugar um quarto com todo o conforto, pequeno-almoço típico belga, patrão simpático, o marido um pouco menos ...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2020 às 13:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Demasiado. Esta noite deu para refrescar a casa, mas as próximas serão de sofrimento...  Começam os duches de água fria às 23h



Acredito,por cá as noites  também são de sofrimento mas devido ao vento fortíssimo localizado a embater na janela e fazer um barulhão.
Enfim, cada zona com o seu microclima, há que tentar saber conviver com isso.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2020 às 14:15)

Boas,
Noite bastante fresca, boa para refrescar as casas que rapidamente vão aquecer nos próximos dias. O pior dos próximos tempos nem são os 40ºC previstos para domingo e segunda, mas sim a duração das temperaturas superiores a 35ºC durante pelo menos 10 dias.

Mínima de *11,1ºC*.

*29,3ºC* atuais e céu limpo.


----------



## JPAG (3 Jul 2020 às 14:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> O pior dos próximos tempos nem são os 40ºC previstos para domingo e segunda, mas sim a duração das temperaturas superiores a 35ºC durante pelo menos 10 dias.



Exato. Com 2 ou 3 dias de 40ºC "aguenta-se" bem se depois as temperaturas baixarem para os 30ºC. Custa-me mais 10 ou 15 dias acima dos 35ºC do que 2 ou 3 dias de 40ºC  O pior é que neste caso acontece as 2 coisas ao mesmo tempo  (nada que os alentejanos não estejam habituados...)


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2020 às 23:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante a _enxurrada_ de mínimas tropicais.
> Disparo de 12ºC na minima é muita fruta.


E na última atualização ainda agravou mais o calor, as casas não vão arrefecer nada nos próximos tempos, está-me a parecer que este mês de Julho deverá ser bem quente pelas previsões.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jul 2020 às 09:22)

Quem vê as temperaturas as 8h00 pensa que estamos no Inverno, nem imagina o que se terá pela frente. 
Incriveis amplitudes térmicas. 
Esperam se máximas até 43c nos próximos dias..


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2020 às 14:18)

Boa Tarde,
A noite por aqui ainda foi bem fresca, mas em Portalegre já foi tropical. Noites complicadas por lá nos próximos dias, como é habitual.
Cenário ao final da madrugada, nas estações do IPMA:





Mínima de *12,7ºC*.

*35,4ºC* atuais.

42ºC previstos para aqui na segunda e 44ºC para Elvas e Badajoz.  Aviso Laranja emitido pelo IPMA para o distrito e pela AEMET para o Vale do Guadiana.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jul 2020 às 19:42)

Engraçado que apesar de grandes desesperos o Verão vem sempre e mesmo na altura certa! O mesmo não se pode dizer de outras estações. Eu já nem comento o Verão que nem vale a pena é certo como o sol nascer todos os dias! Não estou muito preocupado em ter Verão em Julho, Agosto, metade de Setembro...daí para a frente é que é desesperante! Dias perfeitamente normais os que se avizinham


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2020 às 19:46)

Pelos modelos vai haver muito pouca recuperação de humidade noturna por aqui, o Arome chega a prever valores entre os 15-20% para meio desta madrugada... Aí vem o inferno noturno de mínimas altas e humidade baixíssima.


----------



## Toby (4 Jul 2020 às 19:59)




----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2020 às 21:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia mais quentinho que ontem e uma noite tropical à justa. 

Máxima. 31.7ºC
mínima. 20.0ºC

Nas próximas noites, um bom sítio para dormir é dentro do frigorífico.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2020 às 02:49)

13% HR neste momento medidos na estação do vizinho. Vai a descer por aí abaixo na EMA do IPMA também... 29.1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2020 às 02:58)

Boa inversão térmica por aqui com *18,6ºC *atuais e vento nulo.

Há pouco vi uns vídeos feitos em Alegrete e ouvia-se bem o vento. O anemómetro da EMA de Portalegre está com problemas, portanto não dá para ter ideia da velocidade do vento. Típico forno por lá.


----------



## Toby (5 Jul 2020 às 07:24)

As crianças pequenas devem ter sido difíceis hoje à noite!
Coragem para os pais


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jul 2020 às 11:12)

Bom dia, 

Bem vindos a sauna, com temperaturas já muito altas as 10h. 
Rapidamente a subir, mesmo no Alentejo. 
Valores já perto dos 30c as 10h!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2020 às 13:24)

Tenho comparado os valores das várias estações amadoras na zona de Tavira com os valores apresentados na estação IPMA de Tavira e tenho reparado que as mínimas apresentadas estão muito abaixo da média das estações à volta, o que até é surpreendente já que a estação foi colocada nas salinas de Tavira. Das duas uma: ou a estação tem problemas ou foi colocada numa zona de maior inversão térmica, já que as máximas apresentadas não diferem muito dos valores à volta.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2020 às 15:46)

Boas,
Mínima de *16,4ºC*.

Neste momento, *39,6ºC*.
A estação que está junto à Barragem regista 41,4ºC. Poderá não ser totalmente correto, mas anda lá perto, ainda por cima naquela zona. 

Do outro lado da fronteira, na última atualização, Badajoz está no topo com 41,1ºC. (AEMET)


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 15:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mínima de *16,4ºC*.
> 
> Neste momento, *39,6ºC*.
> ...



Muito calor no Alto-Alentejo:

Ponte de Sôr - aerodromo :






Avis - Benavila


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2020 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia mais quente do ano até agora e noite tropical.

Máxima: 34.1ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 24.9ºC



El Granado, ganhou a  com 42.1ºC no outro lado da fronteira.  Badajoz ficou em 2º com 41.9ºC


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 22:57)

Por acaso já viram as temperaturas no IPMA? 
Nas observações de superfície das 20h  existem várias estações acima dos *+30ºC,* Elvas ás 21 h UTC ainda com *+33,1ºC.*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2020 às 23:06)

Boas,
Como já era esperado, os primeiros 40ºC do ano e amanhã ainda deverá ser mais. Devido a este calor todo, a lua apareceu no horizonte bem vermelha.
Máx: *40,5ºC*
Min: *16,4ºC*

Neste momento estão *27,8ºC* e vento nulo.  

28,1ºC no quarto sem AC. No 1º andar é a sauna do costume, no rés do chão estão 24ºC, o que sempre é mais agradável e normalmente não sobe muito mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2020 às 23:52)

Vale do Gaio  com bela máxima.
A Fornalha do costume. 



my sweet angel poem


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2020 às 00:51)

Vento quente e seco lá fora, parece que ainda é de dia... 30.5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2020 às 01:56)

Ainda com 30.6ºC, vento constante do quadrante Leste.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2020 às 02:19)

Elvas tinha ainda 30,7ºC na última utilização devido ao vento de Noroeste cuja velocidade média era de 17km/h. Muito ar quente acumulado que está a ser empurrado, tal como acontece em Portalegre devido ao vento de Nordeste.

Já no restante Alentejo, temperaturas mais baixas porque o vento é fraco e também de outro quadrante mais favorável à inversão.

Aqui sigo com *23,5ºC* e o vento é nulo.


----------



## PTG (6 Jul 2020 às 09:12)

Hoje, em Portalegre, a temperatura mínima foi de 26,8ºC.


----------



## JPAG (6 Jul 2020 às 09:51)

Bom dia. 

O forno já está ligado... 

Mínima de *17.8ºC* (horária IPMA) e *20.3ºC *(MeteoAlentejo) em Beja. Neste momento já próximo dos 29ºC.

No alto alentejo já acima dos 30/32ºC 

Hoje deverá chegar aos 41ºC por aqui, noutras localidades deverão aproximar-se dos 43º/44ºC

Vivo num 3º andar sem AC em Beja, não é fácil dormir  mas as noites aqui têm sido relativamente amenas


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2020 às 12:54)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *18,7ºC*

Neste momento estão *38,8ºC*.

Não existe alívio nenhum à vista, o que poderá ajudar um pouco por aqui são as mínimas, mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jul 2020 às 14:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mínima de *18,7ºC*
> 
> Neste momento estão *38,8ºC*.
> ...



Deves ter chegado já aos 40 ºC, pois a sensação térmica na rua é avassaladora...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2020 às 14:16)

Portel, Oriola, regista a máxima de ontem mais alta entre as estações oficiais, *41,9ºC* :


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2020 às 14:46)

Vale do Gaio, Torrão(Alcácer do Sal), a torrar com 41,0 graus.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2020 às 16:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mínima de *18,7ºC*
> 
> Neste momento estão *38,8ºC*.
> ...


Não há mesmo alívio nenhum, já estou farto disto irra, ainda falta tanto para Novembro.


----------



## vamm (6 Jul 2020 às 17:36)

Vento super quente! 40ºC neste momento

É visivel um grande incêndio em São Marcos da Serra


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jul 2020 às 17:44)

40 graus aqui em Silves...
38,9 no Sitio das Fontes 

Final de tarde tórrido!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2020 às 19:05)

Boas,
Máxima de *41,2ºC*

Do lado de lá da fronteira, a mais alta foi 43,6ºC em El Granado.  Badajoz foi aos 42,4ºC. 

*39,3ºC *atuais. 

Apesar da redução do aviso para amarelo, as temperaturas amanhã não serão muito diferentes das de hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2020 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e neste momento, está um céu carregado de poeira e de fumo do incêndio em São Marcos da Serra.

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 22.1ºC


----------



## JPAG (7 Jul 2020 às 09:59)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia de calor... começa a ser "difícil" conviver com este calor. Casas quentes, 2 a 3 duches por dia, corrida diária depois das 22:00h, procura desenfreada por sombras para estacionar o carro, noites mal dormidas, etc etc.. ou seja,  várias rotinas alteradas 

A máxima ontem em Beja foi de *41.4ºC *

Mínima tropical esta noite: 20.1ºC (horária IPMA) e 22.9ºC (MeteoAlentejo).

Manhã mais quente, um pouco encoberta (muitas poeiras no ar), já acima dos 30ºC por esta hora, vento nulo e humidade abaixo dos 30% 

O AC do trabalho já me valeu uma constipação. Passar dos 24ºC do edifício para os 41ºC do exterior não podia dar bom resultado


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jul 2020 às 10:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não há mesmo alívio nenhum, já estou farto disto irra, ainda falta tanto para Novembro.



Que tal essa sauna nocturna??  

Bom dia

Ontem, o dia e a noite, quentes sem q.b...
Hoje, o martírio continua, sem qualquer vento e poeiras na atmosfera, as quais não ajudaram nada logo quando forem as horas de maior calor...


----------



## PTG (7 Jul 2020 às 10:35)

Hoje, em Portalegre, mínima de 23,1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2020 às 11:57)

Bom dia,
Poeirada com fartura é o que temos por aqui hoje. Quanto ás temperaturas, é mais do mesmo e a partir do fim de semana, é para doer novamente com 38/39ºC até ao fim das previsões. Segundo o ECM, estou a ver a coisa um bocado complicada.






Mínima de *17,1ºC*.

*34,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jul 2020 às 13:30)

Imenso calor na serra algarvia... Com cerca de 38c em São Brás Alportel.. 
As 12h Castro Verde e Alcoutim com 38c!


----------



## JPAG (7 Jul 2020 às 14:28)

Boas

Temperatura mais baixa a esta hora em relação a ontem, no entanto o ar está abafadíssimo. 

O céu está totalmente encoberto de poeiras e a visibilidade é reduzida. Ligeira brisa abrasadora. 

O calor está a ser demais para algumas aves aqui na cidade. Desde ontem já vi 5 pombos e 4 ou 5 passeriformes mortos, o que não é assim tão habitual em 24h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2020 às 16:27)

Um verdadeiro calor de ananases, a estação de Olhão (EPPO) marcava às 15h, 31.1ºC com humidade nos 50%, o que faz uma sensação térmica de 38ºC.   Este calor custa bem mais do que ter 38ºC e humidade nos 15%.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2020 às 16:32)

39,1ºC de máxima no Sìtio das Fontes, às 13h49.
Sigo com 37,4ºC e 20% de humidade neste momento, com tendência de subida novamente.

Em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar, a máxima foi de 31,6ºC às 13h00, e segue agora com 28ºC e 48% de humidade.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2020 às 19:56)

Boas,
Máxima de *40,3ºC*

Neste momento estão *37,5ºC*, sem vento. Muita poeira e alguns cirrus.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jul 2020 às 08:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Máxima de *40,3ºC*
> 
> Neste momento estão *37,5ºC*, sem vento. Muita poeira e alguns cirrus.



Quero ver essa amplitude térmica, da máxima de ontem para a mínima de hoje 

Bom dia

Após um dia tórrido, uma madrugada/manhã que veio aliviar um pouco o calor. Em Portalegre até às 4h da madrugada, estava uma maravilhosa noite tropical (22,3 ºC). Até às 7h desceu mais de 3 ºC, para os 17,9 ºC, com neblina e nevoeiro.
Agora, em Arronches, voltou o azul e a brilhar o sol, com promessas de calor para o resto do dia. Felizmente será um dia menos quente que os anteriores.


----------



## JPAG (8 Jul 2020 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

Que maravilha de manhã. Bem mais fresco, por enquanto ainda sem sol e uma brisa que ajuda a refrescar as casas.

Mínima de *14.8ºC* (horária IPMA) e *15.9ºC* (MeteoAlentejo). Neste momento segue nos 17ºC.

A máxima ontem foi de *40.6ºC.
*
Previsões pouco animadoras para os próximos 10/15 dias  não vai ser fácil...


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2020 às 10:38)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Felizmente será um dia menos quentes que os anteriores.


Bem dito, menos quente... porque será o último nos próximos tempos, sempre acima dos 35°c.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jul 2020 às 11:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem dito, menos quente... porque será o último nos próximos tempos, sempre acima dos 35°c.



Esperemos que a previsão altere, pois o ECM prevê alguma instabilidade em níveis altos a partir de dia 16
Como já referi muitas vezes, o meu problema não são as temperaturas diurnas, são esses vinte e muitos durante noites a fio...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2020 às 13:39)

Ontem à noite quando fui colocar o carro na garagem, reparei que tinha o vidro e o tejadilho cheio de pintinhas minúsculas de sujidade, mas ao andar as mesmas desaparecem, não me digam que as poeiras que estão em suspensão, viram o meu carro e disseram bora lá sujá-lo,   Se não choveu, porque raio o carro ficou sujo, mas hoje ao andar as mesmas desapareceram.  

Hoje, o ambiente está mais limpo e um pouco mais fresco (27.6ºC), mas tem tudo para aquecer mais lá para a tardinha.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jul 2020 às 21:02)

Boas. Muito mais agradável por aqui, com temperatura à volta dos 25-26ºC pela estação do vizinho e vento do quadrante Oeste excelente para entrar em casa e refrescar tudo um pouco.  Amanhã volta o calor mais intenso.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2020 às 22:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quero ver essa amplitude térmica, da máxima de ontem para a mínima de hoje
> 
> Bom dia
> 
> ...


A mínima não foi muito baixa porque houve sempre vento de NW e quanto mais para o interior e para sul, menos desce a temperatura, pois o calor acumulado tem sido muito e o vento não tem intensidade para o empurra com mais rapidez, mas o vento dava uma sensação fresca que sabia muito bem. A próxima mínima deverá ser mais baixa porque o dia não foi tão quente e há mais vento. É de pouca dura infelizmente, pois amanhã já regressa o calor mais intenso e deverá para ficar.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2020 às 22:25)

Boa Noite,
Tal como referido anteriormente, o dia de hoje foi menos quente. Ambiente mais fresco durante a noite devido ao vento porque a mínima em si, não foi muito diferente das registadas nos dias anteriores devido à inversão térmica. Nos próximos 7 dias, pelo menos, as temperaturas não deverão baixar dos 38ºC por aqui, é obra!  Estas duas noites não são suficientes para arrefecer as casas.
Máx:* 34,2ºC*
Min: *18,3ºC*

Neste momento, *23,9ºC* e algum vento de NW.


----------



## JPAG (9 Jul 2020 às 10:01)

Bom dia

Manhã bem fresca, à semelhança de ontem, mas hoje durante o dia deverá aquecer um pouco mais..

Neblina matinal, alguma húmidade, e janelas todas abertas para arrefecer as casas até à hora de almoço 

Mínimas: *13.9ºC* (horária IPMA) e *15.4ºC* (MeteoAlentejo)

Ontem máxima de *30.3ºC*


----------



## PTG (9 Jul 2020 às 10:07)

Portalegre, hoje, mínima de 17,9 ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2020 às 23:07)

Boa Noite,
Bom fresco durante a noite, mas o dia já foi mais quente. Algumas poeiras presentes que serão para ficar, tal como o calor intenso.
Ao final do dia, surgiu uma célula perto da Guarda que ainda foi visível daqui, apesar das poeiras. Nesta foto, mais ou menos ao centro da mesma, é possível ver a bigorna 






Máx: *35,4ºC*
Min: *14,2ºC*

Neste momento, *24,8ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2020 às 13:00)

Bom dia,
Mínima ainda baixa devido à inversão. Podia ser assim todas as noites, mas não vai ser o caso.
Foi de *15,1ºC*

Agora soma e segue. Os 37ºC de Domingo é o mais fresco que haverá por aqui nos próximos dias. 
*34,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jul 2020 às 13:55)

Boas tardes, 
Hoje um dia mais quente que ontem. A partir de agora são previsões de calor, calor e mais calor.
Estive a olhar a média actual das máximas para este mês, até dia 9 e de facto estamos ao nível do mês mais quente de sempre Julho de 2016. 
O pior é que a 2a década do mês ainda promete ser mais quente, como se pode verificar pelas previsões do IPMA


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2020 às 12:05)

Bom dia,
Muito calor por aqui e as previsões estão cada vez mais horríveis. Um possível alívio vai sendo adiado constantemente.






A AEMET prevê para Badajoz, 44ºC e 45ºC nos dias 16 e 17. Até lá ainda poderá diminuir, ou não. 

Mínima de *18,7ºC*

Neste momento, *34,6ºC*.


----------



## vamm (11 Jul 2020 às 14:30)

Ourique às 13h30 com 39ºC
Vila Nova de Milfontes agora com 24ºC


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2020 às 16:12)

Algumas nuvens de evolução e *39,4ºC*. 

Máxima de* 39,7ºC* até ao momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2020 às 18:28)

Por aqui só palha, algumas nuvens de.evolução com nuvens altas à mistura, não deverá passar disto, pode ser que dê para ver uns clarões à noite.


----------



## Thomar (11 Jul 2020 às 19:37)

Alto-Alentejo também com direito a chuva!


----------



## talingas (11 Jul 2020 às 19:44)

Já ouvi dois trovões ao longe. O vento também aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade com rajadas.










Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2020 às 19:47)

Thomar disse:


> Alto-Alentejo também com direito a chuva!


Ja se ouve ao longe por aqui, ficou bastante vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2020 às 19:57)

Já se ouve a trovoada por aqui, e infelizmente também já ouvi sirenes. Belo cenário a WNW, mas parece que se forma mais aqui perto.


----------



## talingas (11 Jul 2020 às 20:04)

Já consegui avistar um raio. E os trovões vão sucessivamente ecoando ao longe. O vento acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2020 às 21:51)

Vou vendo os clarões das células a Norte, enfim, é o que há.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2020 às 21:59)

Por falar em Norte, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de Norte por aqui desde que passaram as células.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2020 às 00:39)

Boa Noite,
Mais uma vez, formou-se tudo a Norte do Tejo, mas ainda surgiu uma célula a NW daqui. 
Esta zona foi mais uma vez a "fronteira", pois para Norte nuvens constantemente a desenvolver-se e para Sul, tudo limpo.  A célula que se formou aqui no Alto Alentejo ainda originou uma ventania valente como é habitual. Havia pó por todo o lado.
Deixo uns registos.





A dita célula em desenvolvimento...








Mais um panorama...





A máxima ficou-se pelos *39,7ºC*.

Neste momento, *25,6ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2020 às 00:57)

Continua o vento forte por aqui com algumas rajadas, o outflow das células em Castelo Branco devem estar a ajudar à festa. 26.8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2020 às 20:31)

Boas,
Vão passando os dias e a situação é sempre a mesma, calor e mais calor. Hoje a temperatura desceu ligeiramente, mas amanhã já regressa para os 39/40ºC e a semana vão ser toda com esses valores. Primeira mínima tropical do ano e deve ser para continuar a contabilizar.
Máx: *36,8ºC*
Min: *20,4ºC*

Neste momento,* 34,7ºC*.

29,8ºC no quarto sem AC, que alegria. Muito sinceramente, com o passar dos dias uma pessoa vai-se habituando e até nem parece muito mau.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2020 às 21:20)

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor húmido, a humidade sempre acima dos 50%, faz isto uma sauna.

Máxima: 31.6ºC
mínima: 23.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (12 Jul 2020 às 22:10)

julho com 12 noites... 7 são tropicais.

73%.

21 noites tropicais em 2020 mas em anos maus isto chega às 50-60.

portanto é só o princípio.


----------



## JPAG (13 Jul 2020 às 09:56)

Bom dia.

Fim de semana passado em Vila Viçosa, com muito calor.. 

Apesar das mínimas ainda serem inferiores a 20ºC as casas já não refrescavam. Esta madrugada já foi tropical em V.Viçosa e é difícil manter o sono várias horas seguidas sem acordar com calor e mal-estar. 

As previsões continuam assustadoras. Vários dias acima dos 40ºC e mínimas tropicais em vários pontos do país, e não se sabe bem quando acaba este martírio. Diria mesmo que a situação está a tornar-se perigosa, sobretudo para os doentes e idosos.

A memória é selectiva, mas não me lembro muito bem de situações semelhantes a esta. O alentejo sempre foi quente e sempre será, mas várias semanas com temperaturas superiores a 35/36ºC (nalguns locais acima de 37/38ºC) não é de todo comum. Costuma haver sempre 2 ou 3 dias mais "frescos" mesmo em vagas de calor sucessivas


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 15:06)

JPAG disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Fim de semana passado em Vila Viçosa, com muito calor..
> 
> ...



Boas @JPAG!
 A última vez que estive em Vila Viçosa já foi no longínquo ano de 2010 e lembro-me perfeitamente do "forno" que é essa terra, estive aí quase um dia inteiro em finais de Abril inícios de Maio e lembro-me perfeitamente que estava muito calor e só se estava bem na mata municipal (fui almoçar aos Cucos).
 Um abraço!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2020 às 15:09)

Boa Tarde,
Então, o verão ainda nem a meio vai e eu já estou farto dele. Há 40ºC para dar e vender, que saudades do verão do ano passado.  A mínima foi novamente tropical, mas tendo em conta as mínimas horárias registadas em Portalegre e Elvas, até houve alguma inversão.  
Palavras para quê...





Mínima de *20,2ºC*. Ainda deu para descer a temperatura do quarto de 29,9ºC para 28,7ºC. 

*37,5ºC* atuais. Hoje está pior mais para oeste devido ao vento de Leste.


----------



## JPAG (13 Jul 2020 às 16:15)

Thomar disse:


> Boas @JPAG!
> A última vez que estive em Vila Viçosa já foi no longínquo ano de 2010 e lembro-me perfeitamente do "forno" que é essa terra, estive aí quase um dia inteiro em finais de Abril inícios de Maio e lembro-me perfeitamente que estava muito calor e só se estava bem na mata municipal (fui almoçar aos Cucos).
> Um abraço!



É uma belíssima terra para passear, mas recomendo a primavera ou o outono  É um forno no verão e um congelador no inverno. Tenho ideia que todo aquele mármore que faz parte dos arruamentos e fachadas dos edifícios potencia a sensação de calor no verão e de frio no inverno a quem circula nas ruas, mas é apenas uma teoria minha sem grande fundamento..  
A sua situação geográfica também é pouco comum no alentejo. Encontra-se a uma altitude relevante (comparando com a maioria das localidades alentejanas) e ao mesmo tempo a zona histórica encontra-se num pequeno vale (Vale Viçoso, como se chamava antigamente a vila), o suficiente para potenciar temperaturas extremas tanto no verão como no inverno. 
A mata municipal é um "oasis" no meio do deserto. Numa tarde de verão a diferença de temperatura no seu interior comparado com as ruas em volta é abismal. E está muito bem servida com "Os cucos" que é um ex-libris da Vila. Uma cerveja fresquinha ao fim da tarde num dia de 40ºC na esplanada do restaurante é do melhor! 
O que é pena é o concelho estar tão "abandonado" de ideias e progresso ao longo dos executivos camarários pois é uma zona cheia de potencial e que não avança à décadas, mas isso já é outra conversa....


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2020 às 16:23)

JPAG disse:


> É uma belíssima terra para passear, mas recomendo a primavera ou o outono  É um forno no verão e um congelador no inverno. Tenho ideia que todo aquele mármore que faz parte dos arruamentos e fachadas dos edifícios potencia a sensação de calor no verão e de frio no inverno a quem circula nas ruas, mas é apenas uma teoria minha sem grande fundamento..
> A sua situação geográfica também é pouco comum no alentejo. Encontra-se a uma altitude relevante (comparando com a maioria das localidades alentejanas) e ao mesmo tempo a zona histórica encontra-se num pequeno vale (Vale Viçoso, como se chamava antigamente a vila), o suficiente para potenciar temperaturas extremas tanto no verão como no inverno.
> A mata municipal é um "oasis" no meio do deserto. Numa tarde de verão a diferença de temperatura no seu interior comparado com as ruas em volta é abismal. E está muito bem servida com "Os cucos" que é um ex-libris da Vila. Uma cerveja fresquinha ao fim da tarde num dia de 40ºC na esplanada do restaurante é do melhor!
> O que é pena é o concelho estar tão "abandonado" de ideias e progresso ao longo dos executivos camarários pois é uma zona cheia de potencial e que não avança à décadas, mas isso já é outra conversa....



Totalmente de acordo com tudo o que disseste. Só para acrescentar, nesse ano de 2010  no inverno foi quando nevou no alto de Vila-Boim, Évora-Monte e em Elvas, mas no final dessa primavera estava um calor absurdo, e lembro-me bem que a diferença de temperatura da mata para o centro era na boa de 2 a 3ºC. Terra bonita! 

Já que falas de primavera e falando de outra terra mais a sul que eu gostei é a Juromenha, nunca vi tantas papoilas na minha vida, absolutamente deslumbrante com a vista para España!


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2020 às 18:36)

36ºC, muito vento, rajadas por vezes fortes
No radar já aparece a mancha da nuvem do incêndio em Casével, Castro Verde, e o céu começa a ficar encoberto pela nuvem de fumo


----------



## JPAG (13 Jul 2020 às 19:22)

Thomar disse:


> Totalmente de acordo com tudo o que disseste. Só para acrescentar, nesse ano de 2010  no inverno foi quando nevou no alto de Vila-Boim, Évora-Monte e em Elvas, mas no final dessa primavera estava um calor absurdo, e lembro-me bem que a diferença de temperatura da mata para o centro era na boa de 2 a 3ºC. Terra bonita!
> 
> Já que falas de primavera e falando de outra terra mais a sul que eu gostei é a Juromenha, nunca vi tantas papoilas na minha vida, absolutamente deslumbrante com a vista para España!



Sim, em 2010 caíram também alguns flocos em Vila Viçosa, não tenho a certeza se no mesmo dia dessas localidades, mas deve ter sido. É raro nevar na região e não nevar em Vila Viçosa.. 

Juromenha é um tesouro! As vistas são espetaculares e come-se um dos melhores peixes do rio do Alentejo  Aconselho sempre os meus amigos que não são da zona a visitar. O património já viu melhores dias, mas mesmo nas condições em que o forte está merece uma visita.
(Desculpem o _off-topic_)

------------------------------------------------------

Máxima em Beja ultrapassou os 38ºC, agora já em descida nos 36ºC, mas ainda a casa toda fechada para não entrar o calor.

No final deste mês Beja deverá contar com uma praia fluvial (Parque fluvial dos 5 Reis) com uma extensão de 350m e ocupação de 800 utentes. Quase que aposto que irá estar quase sempre cheia


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2020 às 21:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor e com bastante humidade, isto está mesmo tropical. 

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 21.7ºC

A sensação térmica quase chega aos 40ºC com a humidade a rondar os 65-70% durante o dia e durante a noite ronda os 28ºC com a humidade a rondar os 80%.   Quem quiser manter a linha, é só vir para o Algarve, derrete as gordurinhas todas.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2020 às 22:24)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia, mais do mesmo, mas como se vai tornando hábito já nem parece muito mau.  Segundo este site que se baseia no ECM, não vejo uma mínima abaixo dos 20ºC tão depressa. No entanto, o IPMA mostra uns 18/19ºC lá mais para a frente, mas sempre com máximas de 39ºC. A ISO 20 não descola nem por nada e não me admira nada que o mês seja assim até ao fim.
Máx: *38,8ºC*
Min: *20,2ºC*

Badajoz foi a cidade mais quente de Espanha (e provavelmente da PI), com 41,3ºC de máxima. Desde dia 10 que regista máxima superiores a 40ºC e deve ser para continuar.

*29,5ºC* atuais.

30,3ºC no quarto.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jul 2020 às 01:00)

A nortada que tem aliviado um pouco a temperatura (ou pelo menos a sensação térmica) tem feito os seus estragos no sotavento algarvio, com várias estações a terem atingido a máxima nas últimas horas do dia


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jul 2020 às 01:42)

A contar carneiros mas com 30c isto é complicado!


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Jul 2020 às 08:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A contar carneiros mas com 30c isto é complicado!



Bom dia

Ultimamente têm sido mais "carneiros assados", pois as noites estão um autêntico forno... Em Portalegre, as mínimas continuam acima dos 25 ºC, conjugadas com médias próximas de 30 ºC e ao vento que se "cala" durante a noite, produzem sensações térmicas insuportáveis.
Duche antes de dormir, tudo aberto e muito calor. Infelizmente a situação irá manter-se até, pelo menos, ao fim-de-semana.
Hoje, às 8h, na viagem entre Portalegre e Arronches, temperatura sempre rondando os 30 ºC, prometendo outro dia no Inferno...


----------



## JPAG (14 Jul 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia

Ontem máxima de 38.9ºC em Beja.

Hoje noite tropical que me fez acordar várias vezes durante a noite... 

Mínima de 21.2ºC (horária IPMA) e 22.4ºC (MeteoAlentejo). 
Grande parte do Alentejo já a entrar nos 30ºC antes das 10h


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2020 às 12:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Máxima: *30.4ºC*
> mínima: 21.7ºC



Vim rectificar a máxima que afinal foi pelas 23h50 com 33ºC.  A nortada tão depressa apareceu como desapareceu, que à 1 da manhã, o vento já tinha rodado para E e começou a sauna com a humidade a disparar para valores entre os 80 a 90%.

Já nem sei, o que é pior, se é ter nortada com 33ºC e ao menos ter vento, se é ter uma noite com humidade alta sem vento completamente, eu cá prefiro a nortada embora seja quente sempre corre alguma coisa. 

Caros alentejanos, eu sei que são um povo muito caloroso, mas não precisam abrir a porta do forno quase à meia-noite, para mostrarem o quão calorosos são.  

Neste momento, sigo com 28.5ºC e vento de sul.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Jul 2020 às 13:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Caros alentejanos, eu sei que são um povo muito caloroso, mas não precisam abrir a porta do forno quase à meia-noite, para mostrarem o quão calorosos são.



Sempre às ordens  No nosso caso são "Nuestros Hermanos" que deixaram a porta aberta. Bem dizem que "De Espanha, nem bom vento, nem bom casamento" 

Bom tarde

Em Arronches, muito calor (entre os 36 ºC e 37 ºC), mas com algum vento, o qual torna o ambiente algo suportável. Vamos lá ver se a noite também traz algum vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2020 às 13:34)

De facto calor nocturno a varrer bem o Algarve.
Se a coisa que aprendi e partilho com familiares e amigos, é a importância do quadrante do vento na temperatura , é mesmo impressionante pá!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2020 às 14:29)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia muito quente, mas hoje há algum vento, o que tal como o @Dias Miguel referiu, torna o ambiente mais suportável. 
De referir que a EMA de Elvas regista há 3 dias consecutivos a temperatura média diária mais alta da rede IPMA.  Ontem foi de 32,5ºC, com uma mínima de 26ºC (a mais elevada da rede também). Hoje não foi melhor.
Por aqui a mínima foi novamente tropical, mas mais baixa que as estações à volta. Foi de* 21,3ºC*.

*37,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jul 2020 às 15:21)

Acabei de ver um dust devil por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2020 às 21:34)

Boa Noite,
Restos de nuvens altas ao poente a proporcionar algumas cores. Vento de NW moderado ao longo da tarde, mas já vai diminuindo de intensidade e durante a noite deverá rondar para NE. 










Máxima de *38,3ºC*.

*29,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## JPAG (15 Jul 2020 às 11:56)

Bom dia.

Noite bem mais agradável no exterior, mas as casas teimam em já não baixar a temperatura, pelo que a dificuldade em dormir continua.

As mínimas na última noite aproximaram-se dos 16ºC (IPMA). Hoje o dia está mais "suportável" mas continua calor 

Elvas tem sido a campeã do calor em Portugal. Tem sido um mês complicado para aqueles lados e as previsões não melhoram o cenário, pelo contrário...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2020 às 15:27)

Boa Tarde,
Hoje a mínima não foi tropical e o dia segue novamente quente, mas com algum vento de leste.
Uma coisa que não está a fazer sentido é o facto de as temperaturas previstas para grande parte das localidades aqui do distrito serem iguais ás previstas para Évora e Beja e não haver aviso laranja como para esses distritos. Devem estar a basear-se novamente na capital de distrito. 

Mínima de *18,5ºC*.

*37,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jul 2020 às 16:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acabei de ver um dust devil por aqui.



No sábado passado, por volta das 15.00 h em Esperança, houve um bem grande. A minha mãe até referiu que era sinal de trovoada. Depois sabemos o que aconteceu durante a tarde/noite.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2020 às 00:44)

Boa Noite,
Vento de Nordeste a intensificar-se. A temperatura não subiu muito porque também não estava muito baixa, passou de 27,9ºC para os *28,7ºC* atuais. A humidade tem estado a descer ainda mais do que aquilo que já estava, 26% neste momento.

Com a janela do quarto completamente aberta, pelo menos a temperatura já desceu de 30,5ºC para 29,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jul 2020 às 02:15)

Boas, 29.8ºC por aqui... Que noite. Vento quente e seco de NE.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jul 2020 às 08:36)

Bom dia

08h30 da manhã... com 28ºC em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar... Só se está bem na praia mesmo.. 
A mínima foi tropical, novamente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jul 2020 às 08:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, 29.8ºC por aqui... Que noite. Vento quente e seco de NE.



Tinha praticamente essa temperatura no meu quarto quando me deitei... 29,5 ºC 

Bom dia

Bem-vindos a mais um dia às portas do Inferno. 30 ºC às 8.15h segundo o termómetro do carro, temperatura quase constante entre Portalegre e Arronches. As perspectivas para hoje são péssimas, dignas de 40 ºC à sombra como a música dos Radar Kadafi...


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jul 2020 às 14:41)

Temperaturas actuais
www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2020 às 17:59)

Boas,
Como já era expectável, os 40ºC foram ultrapassados e a noite passou-se toda com vento moderado de Nordeste que teve consequências na mínima, pois claro. 
Máx: *40,6ºC*
Min: *25,1ºC*


Tatual: *39,5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2020 às 18:03)

Sagres às 17h com 33.3ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2020 às 22:45)

11 da noite, ainda 32°c, mais uma noite complicada para dormir, não vale a pena abrir as janelas, pois não corre arajem nenhuma.
Estou a ver que este mês, é corrido quase todo com temperaturas acima dos 35°c e mínimas tropicais.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2020 às 22:51)

*30,2ºC* e uma ligeira brisa de NW.  Mais uma noite para derreter.

Hoje no El Tiempo fizeram referência ao facto de Badajoz registar mais de 40ºC há quase uma semana. Desde dia 10, só registou abaixo desse valor ontem e mesmo assim foi 39,4ºC.  Até meados da próxima semana, não estão previstos menos de 37ºC para aqui e para Elvas....






31,7ºC no quarto.



Caminhamos para as 3 semanas com temperaturas máximas quase sempre acima dos 37/38ºC. Desde dia 5, apenas no dia 8 e 9 houve temperaturas mais decentes. É normal haver valores elevados por cá, mas não durante tanto tempo. 
Só para se ter uma noção:
Dia 5: 40,5ºC
Dia 6: 41,2ºC
Dia 7: 40,3ºC
Dia 8: 34,2ºC
Dia 9: 35,4ºC
Dia 10: 38,9ºC
Dia 11: 39,7ºC
Dia 12: 36,8ºC
Dia 13: 38,8ºC
Dia 14: 38,3ºC
Dia 15: 38,4ºC
Dia 16: 40,6ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2020 às 22:57)

joralentejano disse:


> *30,2ºC* e uma ligeira brisa de NW.  Mais uma noite para derreter.
> 
> Hoje no El Tiempo fizeram referência ao facto de Badajoz registar mais de 40ºC há quase uma semana. Desde dia 10, só registou abaixo desse valor ontem e mesmo assim foi 39,4ºC.  Até meados da próxima semana, não estão previstos menos de 37ºC para aqui e para Elvas....
> 
> ...


Isso é que é penar, ainda o verão não vai a meio.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2020 às 02:12)

*26,8*C *devido à inversão térmica, pois não há vento. 
Na última atualização, tanto Elvas como Portalegre ainda estavam acima dos 30 graus.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jul 2020 às 08:55)

joralentejano disse:


> *30,2ºC* e uma ligeira brisa de NW.  Mais uma noite para derreter.
> 
> Hoje no El Tiempo fizeram referência ao facto de Badajoz registar mais de 40ºC há quase uma semana. Desde dia 10, só registou abaixo desse valor ontem e mesmo assim foi 39,4ºC.  Até meados da próxima semana, não estão previstos menos de 37ºC para aqui e para Elvas....
> 
> ...



Creio que estamos a bater todos os recordes de 2003...


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2020 às 09:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que estamos a bater todos os recordes de 2003...



Retirado do boletim do IPMA de 2003:

"


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jul 2020 às 11:09)

Thomar disse:


> Retirado do boletim do IPMA de 2003:
> 
> "


Recordo-te perfeitamente de 3 semanas de temperaturas sempre superiores a 35 ºC, com consequências dantescas em todo o país... 
Neste ano tivemos uma onda de calor em Maio, que chegou a 17 dias em Montalegre, com temperaturas superiores a 35 ºC em alguns locais. Com a dose que levamos desde início de Julho, creio que iremos ultrapassar todos os anteriores eventos...

Exemplificação:














Creio que os gráficos são bastante elucidativos, principalmente quando o valor da temperatura mínima aproxima-se perigosamente da da média da temperatura máxima como no dia de ontem,...


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jul 2020 às 14:51)

Temperaturas actuais no Alentejo
*www.meteoalentejo.pt*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2020 às 23:37)

Boas,
Por aqui mais do mesmo, ou seja, calor e mais calor. 
Máx: *40,9ºC*
Min: *24,3ºC*

Elvas, mantém-se no topo da temperatura média diária mais elevada, há pelo menos 2 semanas. Ao contrário das regiões onde se registam máximas mais altas, as mínimas em Elvas são bastante altas e tem sido ainda pior que Portalegre. Tirando nestas últimas noites com lestada que fez disparar a temperatura em alguns locais junto ao litoral, a zona mais interior do Alto Alentejo tem sido aquela que regista temperaturas mais elevadas durante a noite. 

*29,1ºC* atuais com uma ligeira brisa.

32ºC no quarto, mas já esteve em 32,5ºC. O único "ar condicionado" que tenho é a janela toda aberta, mas está complicado.  A ventoinha só serve para circular o ar.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2020 às 00:00)

Mais uma noite pornográfica como diz o nosso amigo @ALBIMETEO , ainda 31°c com vento de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2020 às 01:11)

Yep... 31.4ºC. 30.8 na EMA às 23h UTC. Mais uma noite de suplício, ir lá fora mais faz parecer que ainda é de dia com o sol a dar.


----------



## talingas (18 Jul 2020 às 05:30)

Aqui pela cidade continuamos com 30,5°C... Vento fraco e seco de NE. No Cabeço de Mouro ( Serra de São Mamede ~700m) eram 04:50 e estavam 27,1°C. Portanto não há muito para onde fugir...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2020 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,
Por cá a noite foi mais fresca. Por volta das 3 da manhã notava-se uma ligeira brisa de SW que estava a ajudar na descida.

Mínima de *19,2ºC*

Neste momento estão *38,4ºC*.

Só um pequeno reparo. Nos últimos 2 dias, tanto a estação de Elvas, como de Benavila registaram temperaturas que justificavam o aviso laranja, mas o mesmo nunca foi lançado. Regularem-se pela capital de distrito é tão mau tanto no verão, como no inverno. Neste último, se a situação for idêntica a janeiro de 2019, a EMA nunca regista mínimas que justifiquem o aviso, mas as restantes registam e nesse ano foi assim.
O distrito é apenas representado por três estações, duas delas numa zona diferente daquela onde está Portalegre. Tirando a zona da serra, o restante distrito é praticamente igual a Beja e Évora em termos de temperatura.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jul 2020 às 17:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Neste momento estão *38,4ºC*.



Vais ultrapassar novamente os 40 ºC durante esta tarde...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2020 às 18:30)

Boas,
Sim, @Dias Miguel foram novamente ultrapassados. 

A máxima chegou aos *40,6ºC*

Neste momento, o vento de W/SW vai-se intensificando e assim deverá continuar, pois estão previstas rajadas de 50-60km/h  mais logo. Venha ele que é preciso arejar a casa.  Só é complicado para os incêndios...

*38,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2020 às 00:13)

Boas,
Por aqui vai correndo um vento com* 26,3ºC*.

Amanhã a temperatura desce um pouco para na segunda voltar aos 40ºC. Depois disso, talvez as mínimas voltem a descer, mas as temperaturas de 35ºC para baixo não passam. A ISO 20 continuará por cá.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia,
Noite mais fresca, principalmente devido ao vento, que soube extremamente bem e sempre deu para arejar um pouco a casa. 

A mínima foi de *18,4ºC*

Atualmente estão *21,2ºC*. Há pouco havia algum nevoeiro no horizonte.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2020 às 11:30)

Boas,
Depois de 8 noites tropicais consecutivas, finalmente hoje abaixo dos 20°, mínima de 18,5°c, ainda assim as casas continuam na mesma, e amanhã volta a subir novamente.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jul 2020 às 14:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Depois de 8 noites tropicais consecutivas, *finalmente hoje abaixo dos 20°, mínima de 18,5°c, *ainda assim as casas continuam na mesma, e amanhã volta a subir novamente.



Ainda bem, finalmente!


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Jul 2020 às 16:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Depois de 8 noites tropicais consecutivas, finalmente hoje abaixo dos 20°, mínima de 18,5°c, ainda assim as casas continuam na mesma, e amanhã volta a subir novamente.



Esta noite deu para baixar a temperatura do quarto dos 30,3 ºC para os 28,6 ºC. Felizmente deu para descansar um pouco melhor...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2020 às 16:04)

Apesar da noite mais fresca, ainda assim não deu para refrescar a casa nem nenhuma divisão por aqui. As paredes ainda emanam calor a mais comparado com o fresco que vem de fora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2020 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol com poeira e a noite não foi tropical, por aqui.

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC

Amanhã, estão previstos 35ºC para Faro.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2020 às 22:09)

Boa Noite,
Hoje estive na praia Fluvial do Alamal (Gavião) e a temperatura era mais suportável que aquelas que temos tido nos últimos tempos. Algum vento também presente a tornar o ambiente mais suportável. A estação de Alvega hoje teve máxima horária de 36,1ºC, nada comparado aos 43ºC dos últimos 2 dias. 
Deixo algumas fotos:




Castelo de Belver:





















Por cá, máxima de *36,2ºC*. 

Atual de *25,6ºC*.


----------



## Mafibogo (20 Jul 2020 às 14:53)

Está insuportável sair à rua por cá... Estão cerca de 37º na estação mais próxima de Santiago do Cacém. Neste momento estou junto ao mar que costuma ser um fator de arrefecimento e cá estão 38º. Só se consegue sobreviver dentro de água


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2020 às 16:48)

Que bafo, por aqui, a estação do IPMA em Olhão marcava às 16h 34.8ºC e humidade nos 48% dá uma sensação térmica de 44/45ºC. Nem no Alentejo, têm esta sauna.  







Tavira com 35.7ºC e VRSA com 39ºC.

Hoje, o IPMA devia ter colocado aviso amarelo no Algarve, como fez a Aemet . Ter o Sotavento a escaldar e ter aviso verde, é lamentável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2020 às 18:10)

Máxima, até agora, 38.2ºC, com tendência para subir, não lembro-me duma entrada de sueste tão sufocante como hoje, se tivesse norte era normal, agora com sueste não lembro-me e o sol vai tapando-se volta e meia.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2020 às 19:56)

Boas,
Mais um dia de céu limpo e calor, estou sem dados de temperatura, mas nas estações à volta andou pelos 36/37°c.


----------



## vamm (20 Jul 2020 às 20:06)

Pelas 7h30: 17ºC
Bem mais fresco que nos outros dias, mas...
17h00: 40,5ºC

Agora estão 36ºC, super abafado, caem algumas pingas grossas e o cenário está assim E-S, embora o resto esteja igual.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2020 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, tarde bastante quente e agora meio nublada, com alguma actividade ao largo de Sagres. 

Máxima: 38.6ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC

A máxima foi a mais alta, desde que tenho o blog, para o mês de Julho. 

A estação Faro (Aeroporto) teve uma máxima de 38.0ºC, talvez desde 2004 não tínhamos uma máxima tão elevada.


----------



## vamm (20 Jul 2020 às 21:16)

Para Este já há actividade. Vi 3 relâmpagos daqui:





E começa a aparecer esta:


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 21:31)

vamm disse:


> Para Este já há actividade. Vi 3 relâmpagos daqui:
> 
> 
> E começa a aparecer esta:



Célula de Castro Verde desloca-se para norte:






Registadas 4 descargas desta célula, esta foi a última:


----------



## Tonton (20 Jul 2020 às 21:37)

Pipocas a estalar!!!


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 21:38)

vamm disse:


> E começa a aparecer esta:



Célula vai direita a Ourique ou ligeiramente a Leste (movimento geral para norte).





Célula de Ourique expande-se para Oeste, já deve estar mesmo em cima.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 21:57)

Célula de Ourique já passou, a zona mais intensa do eco de raspão a Leste.
A célula de Castro Verde passará entre Beja e Ferreira do Alentejo.
Aglutinou uma célula que nasceu no seu flanco sueste e tornou-se agora agressiva com eco roxo volumoso:





Nova linha de células a nascer a sul de Ourique e Castro Verde. Movimento para Norte/NNW.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Jul 2020 às 22:01)

Por Cuba já se vêm relampagos e ouvem os roncos da Célula perto de Beja!... estão 32.2º a esta hora


----------



## Bruno Palma (20 Jul 2020 às 22:01)

Boa noite,uma foto tirada por volta das 21:30,agora fazem por aqui vários relâmpagos por minuto.


----------



## Bruno Palma (20 Jul 2020 às 22:16)

Á cerca de 10 minutos


----------



## Thomar (20 Jul 2020 às 22:16)

Está animado o baixo Alentejo (pelo menos em alguns locais):


----------



## vamm (20 Jul 2020 às 22:19)

Ouço muitos roncos, por isso a cadência de relâmpagos tem de ser grande.
Volta e meia lá vem uma chuvada com granizo, a luz vai-se e depois passa tudo. Continua super abafado


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2020 às 22:39)

Está a formar-se uma linha de instabilidade. Segue para NNO:


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2020 às 22:48)

Trovoada com estas condições é geralmente muito mais perigosa do que o habitual porque pode ser seca, ou seja, bem pior para eventuais incêndios... Vamos ver se cá chega. Neste momento vento forte, seco e quente de leste, 13% HR na estação do lado...


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 22:51)

Células agressivas, ecos rosa:





Não há aviso de trovoadas para hoje, só para amanhã a partir das 12h.


----------



## comentador (20 Jul 2020 às 22:52)

Boa noite, depois de um dia bastante quente e seco com vento que queimava, a noite está de trovoada. Já chove umas pingas em Alvalade Sado, e ouvem-se trovões por todo o lado.


----------



## pax_julia (20 Jul 2020 às 22:55)

Por Beja relâmpagos com uma cadência incrível


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2020 às 22:57)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia perto dos 40ºC e com muita poeira, mas a noite até foi fresca. De resto, apenas algumas nuvens ao final do dia e virga. 













Quanto ás trovoadas, a ver o que o dia de amanhã dá por aqui. Só espero que não originem nada de grave. 

Máx: *39,2ºC*
Min: *16,8ºC*

Neste momento,* 28,3ºC* e 26% hr.


----------



## vamm (20 Jul 2020 às 23:00)

Bem, a cadência de relâmpagos na direção de Beja é brutal! 
Eu detesto trovoadas, mas não posso deixar de apreciar isto. É uns atrás dos outros!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2020 às 23:05)




----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 23:11)

Brutal, será uma super-célula?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Jul 2020 às 23:11)

Impressionante a atividade elétrica! Muitos relâmpagos, vários por minuto, na direção SW (Beja). Estou demasiado longe para ouvir trovões... É quase surreal: Vejo estrelas mesmo por cima e, olhando a SW, espetáculo elétrico! E tudo horrivelmente temperado com um calor que, mesmo a esta hora, sufoca.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (20 Jul 2020 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

A assinatura de radar da célula perto de Beja preocupa-me. downburst / microburst provável (considerando tornado com razoável probabilidade). Alguém na zona a acompanhar?
Por Óbidos, trovoada e vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2020 às 23:16)

vamm disse:


> Bem, a cadência de relâmpagos na direção de Beja é brutal!
> Eu detesto trovoadas, mas não posso deixar de apreciar isto. É uns atrás dos outros!


Queremos fotos 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Jul 2020 às 23:22)

Aqui por vêm-se relampagos e alguns raios intensos a toda a volta... muita energia na atmosfera. O vento de NE parou praticamente. Muito calor ainda com 31.6°... que noite. Oxalá seja só espetáculo...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Jul 2020 às 23:23)

Tentei fazer um vídeo, mas sem equipamento minimamente digno, nem vale a pena... A cadência é de um relâmpago a cada 10 a 15 segundos, o que dá cerca de 4 a 5 por minuto.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 23:25)

Depois de um ligeiro decréscimo de intensidade no eco, eis que renova a potência:











O radar de Coruche falhou duas imagens, mas a última parece a assinatura de um downburst:






Parece-me no entanto que o radar está com problemas de calibração e a intensidade pode estar empolada; há também muitos ecos parasitas.

No radar de Loulé a intensidade não ultrapassa os 60 dBZ:


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2020 às 23:26)

Já vi um relâmpago a oeste. Continua a lestada horrivelmente seca, imensa poeira no ar.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2020 às 23:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago a oeste. Continua a lestada horrivelmente seca, imensa poeira no ar.


Por aqui também Ja vi alguns a SO, vento quente.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Jul 2020 às 23:34)

A atividade vai diminuindo rapidamente à medida que a célula progride para Norte. Avisto raios e relâmpagos na direção de Vidigueira e Portel (W e NW), mas com uma cadência inferior à que se verificava quando a célula estava mais a Sul, entre Beja e Ferreira do Alentejo (Direção SW).


----------



## vamm (20 Jul 2020 às 23:36)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> A atividade vai diminuindo rapidamente à medida que a célula progride para Norte. Avisto raios e relâmpagos na direção de Vidigueira e Portel (W e NW), mas com uma cadência inferior à que se verificava quando a célula estava mais a Sul, entre Beja e Ferreira do Alentejo (Direção SW).


Também já noto muito menos actividade


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2020 às 23:37)

Adiantado o aviso de trovoada do IPMA para todo o Sul, começando agora e acabando às 0h de dia 22.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago a oeste. Continua a lestada horrivelmente seca, imensa poeira no ar.





Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui também Ja vi alguns a SO, vento quente.





Prof BioGeo disse:


> A atividade vai diminuindo rapidamente à medida que a célula progride para Norte. Avisto raios e relâmpagos na direção de Vidigueira e Portel (W e NW), mas com uma cadência inferior à que se verificava quando a célula estava mais a Sul, entre Beja e Ferreira do Alentejo (Direção SW).





vamm disse:


> Também já noto muito menos actividade



Estará a célula a receber a poeirada? Isso faz diminuir a actividade, penso eu, além de ser ar muito seco.


----------



## cardu (20 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

Vejam no flightradar a rota do voo Lisboa faro. Grande volta para fugir a trovoada


----------



## talingas (20 Jul 2020 às 23:41)

Já se avistam clarões e alguns relâmpagos bem definidos a SO.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2020 às 23:42)

StormRic disse:


> Estará a célula a receber a poeirada? Isso faz diminuir a actividade, penso eu, além de ser ar muito seco.


Pois, sinto que isso está a acontecer também, mais ou menos a norte de Beja/Évora elas não se aguentam. Aqui tenta formar qualquer coisa e já vi relâmpagos mas pouco dura.


----------



## vamm (20 Jul 2020 às 23:51)

Agora a maior cadência é a NO - N, provavelmente zona de Setúbal. Muitos intra-nuvem e raros nuvem-solo


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Jul 2020 às 23:56)

Aqui choveram 1.3mm, com apenas uns segundos de algo mais forte. Felizmente não passou de uma rega preciosa depois destes últimos 10 dias. E claro, amanhã não haverá pó de manhã


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 00:03)

Tenho estado a ver alguns relâmpagos tímidos a WSW, alguns mais fortes que outros mas com uma cadência muito baixa. Por agora aqui falta o _fuel_.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 00:24)

Pelo radar por aqui a festa acabou sabe se lá até quando, vamos ver como será o resto da madrugada e invejar os colegas do litoral


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 00:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo radar por aqui a festa acabou sabe se lá até quando, vamos ver como será o resto da madrugada e invejar os colegas do litoral


É mesmo! Enquanto não se formar nada junto à fronteira ou em Espanha ficamos a ver passar tudo ao lado, como é habitual.  As previsões até estão interessantes, principalmente para durante a tarde e alguns mesmo durante a madrugada. Logo se verá.

Vento de Nordeste apareceu por aqui e a temperatura disparou para os* 29,6ºC*. Estava em 27,6ºC antes de aparecer.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 00:34)

32.2ºC de temperatura por aqui, até aumentou. Está horrível lá fora, parece que estou no deserto mesmo. 13% HR e vento moderado a forte com rajadas de leste.


----------



## meteo (21 Jul 2020 às 00:49)

Évora, muita trovoada ao longe. De festa aqui foi há pouco com 3 minutos de pedregulhos a cair do céu. Saiu tudo à rua com o estrondo. Pouco intenso (pouco granizo), mas de grandes dimensões.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2020 às 01:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo radar por aqui a festa acabou sabe se lá até quando, vamos ver como será o resto da madrugada e invejar os colegas do litoral


Calma, que ela há-de chegar à nossa zona, até agora tudo dentro do previsto.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 01:11)

Ela está longe, mas os raios que vejo a WSW são mais  constantes e mais bem visíveis agora!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2020 às 01:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ela está longe, mas os raios que vejo a WSW são mais  constantes e mais bem visíveis agora!


Também os vejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 01:25)

Bela festarola ali para Ponte de Sor, cadência por vezes alta e vê-se bem, mas infelizmente não vem nesta direção.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 01:33)

Diria até que se forma qualquer coisa para Norte daqui, a lestada está mortal para as trovoadas aqui na cidade


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 02:23)

Grande raio a Sul agora! O vento também virou para o quadrante oeste, e pelo radar vem lá festa se se aguentar...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 02:35)

Vai chegando festa aqui ao Norte Alentejano, veremos se é para durar. Estou no quarto ás escuras com a janela aberta para entrar o ar e assustei-me com o primeiro clarão.  Pelo menos 3 grandes relâmpagos nos últimos minutos provenientes da célula que está a SSW, mas também já avistei da célula que está a Sul de Badajoz. 

Tal como O @SpiderVV referiu, o vento rodou para oeste. No entanto, não está a baixar a temperatura, pois o calor acumulado é mais que muito. Enquanto permaneceu de Nordeste a temperatura atingiu os 30,3ºC perto da 1 da manhã. 

Neste momento, *28,4ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 02:36)

Aqui desceu dos 32.4ºC para os atuais 29.1ºC. Continua o vento do quadrante oeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 03:10)

Bem, saiu furado o entusiasmo porque na realidade aquela célula não deu em absolutamente nada... Vi um flash ou dois no máximo e mais nada.

Ir recolher e logo se vê o que a madrugada traz. 

Edit: Se bem que a luz continua a piscar mas deve ser das células perto de Castelo Branco.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 03:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, saiu furado o entusiasmo porque na realidade aquela célula não deu em absolutamente nada... Vi um flash ou dois no máximo e mais nada.
> 
> Ir recolher e logo se vê o que a madrugada traz.
> 
> Edit: Se bem que a luz continua a piscar mas deve ser das células perto de Castelo Branco.


Muitos relâmpagos e trovões longínquos provenientes da célula que está na zona de Campo Maior. Talvez seja dessa.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (21 Jul 2020 às 04:26)

Célula formada há 20min atrás na zona de Ferreira do Alentejo a produzir raios e trovões imponentes. Deverá passar ao lado daqui


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 05:05)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Célula formada há 20min atrás na zona de Ferreira do Alentejo a produzir raios e trovões imponentes. Deverá passar ao lado daqui



Essa célula converteu-se num 'objecto' deveras bizarro: atenção Évora.


----------



## meteo (21 Jul 2020 às 05:15)

Trovoada acompanhado por belo aguaceiro em Évora


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 05:18)

LInha bem organizada:

















meteo disse:


> Trovoada acompanhado por belo aguaceiro em Évora


----------



## meteo_xpepe (21 Jul 2020 às 05:58)

StormRic disse:


> Essa célula converteu-se num 'objecto' deveras bizarro: atenção Évora.


 Dado o aspecto dela até dou graças por só se ter expandido para leste depois... entre o entusiasmo por eventos extremos e a preocupação pelos estragos, oscilam as emoções de muitos de nós


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 06:35)

Imensos trovões e relâmpagos por aqui, até tenho medo do que aí vem  
Radar algo agressivo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 06:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Imensos trovões e relâmpagos por aqui, até tenho medo do que aí vem
> Radar algo agressivo.



Isto que aí vai parece bastante violento:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 06:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Imensos trovões e relâmpagos por aqui, até tenho medo do que aí vem
> Radar algo agressivo.



Estas descargas aconteceram em apenas 5 minutos!






Este aglomerado é estranhamente violento no radar:










Consegues tirar fotos?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jul 2020 às 06:54)

Alguém a reportar de Elvas? Parece que a coisa foi bem forte por lá...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 06:55)

Tirei algumas fotos ao aspeto do céu que mais logo público.
Vai chovendo com intensidade, mas nada de especial tendo em conta o radar e é melhor assim. Para já, apenas a assinalar algum granizo de pequena dimensão antes de começar a chover.

Muitas descargas sucedem-se! 

*10mm* de um momento para o outro na netatmo a sul daqui. Está a levar em cheio com as células.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 07:06)

Que chuvada descomunal, meu Deus


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2020 às 07:57)

Boa trovoada matinal, ainda se vai ouvindo para NO.


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2020 às 10:48)

Em pontas opostas do Algarve, máximas de ontem, Aljezur 40,7ºC, Castro Marim 40,8ºC, é obra ....


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 10:53)

Aqui parece que me deixei dormir pelo evento inteiro...  Mas sei que ainda houve qualquer coisa. Belo cheirinho a terra molhada neste momento


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2020 às 10:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui parece que me deixei dormir pelo evento inteiro...  Mas sei que ainda houve qualquer coisa. Belo cheirinho a terra molhada neste momento


Deves ter dormido que nem uma pedra, pois ainda fez algum barulho.
2mm na estação do IPMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 11:16)

Yep, dormi mesmo sendo que até recebi mensagens no telemóvel na altura da trovoada a falar dela. Caramba  A ver se hoje traz mais alguma coisa mas parece-me que está tudo para dentro de Espanha de mais...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 11:44)

Vão-se ouvindo trovões da célula que está a Sudeste!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 12:15)

Vai passando ao lado desta vez, mas os trovões têm sido constantes. Estas trovoadas movem-se rápido, o que acaba por ser bom, pois assim não tantos estragos.
Grandes bigornas das células que estão na zona do Alqueva.

Daqui a pouco publico as fotos de manhã e do cenário de agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2020 às 12:16)

Tonton disse:


> Em pontas opostas do Algarve, máximas de ontem, Aljezur 40,7ºC, Castro Marim 40,8ºC, é obra ....



Juntando as máximas em Faro (Aeroporto) 38.0ºC, Olhão (EPPO) 38.5ºC, Tavira 38.9ºC, VRSA 39.9ºC e Alcoutim (M. Longo) 39.8ºC. 

Pode ter sido, o dia mais quente do ano.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 12:20)

Já se ouve trovoada por aqui também, vamos ver onde passa aquela célula a Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 12:33)

Então cá ficam as fotos de como estava o céu na altura da trovoada matinal, para acordar bem!  Admito que ainda meteu medo. Relâmpagos e trovões não faltaram, mas houve um que se destacou bastante, pois o falsh foi muito grande e logo a seguir tudo estremeceu. 













Já deve chuva. Ainda caiu bem, que saudades!




A célula que esteve a SE, há pouco:




Agora, já choveu novamente e estas são as células que estão a Sul.





Tatual: *27,8ºC*

A mínima foi de *19,5ºC* devido à descida da temperatura com a trovoada ao inicio da manhã.  Se a mesma não tivesse aparecido, seria acima de 26ºC.

*10.5mm* na netatmo e *7.8mm* em Elvas. 
Aqui deve rondar os 5mm. Julho mais chuvoso que Fevereiro, também não era muito difícil.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 13:28)

Vai trovejando e chovendo de vez em quando pela cidade, mas nada de mais.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2020 às 14:00)

Alguns mammatus neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 14:43)

Bem, vendo o radar acho que por aqui acabou e será só mais a norte. Veremos. 24 graus, mais agradável devido à chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2020 às 14:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, vendo o radar acho que por aqui acabou e será só mais a norte. Veremos. 24 graus, mais agradável devido à chuva.


Mas quando aparece o sol, fica um bafo... apesar da temperatura mais baixa, continua a trovejar, uns trovões vindos não sei bem de onde, acredito que ainda teremos mais alguma coisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 14:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas quando aparece o sol, fica um bafo... apesar da temperatura mais baixa, continua a trovejar, uns trovões vindos não sei bem de onde, acredito que ainda teremos mais alguma coisa.


Aí para a serra há qualquer coisa a leste e a norte, mas mais para a cidade já não se ouve nada e a sul não parece vir nada. Mas é ver como será o final da tarde.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2020 às 16:32)

Festa forte e feia ali para os lados de Grândola.


----------



## JAlves (21 Jul 2020 às 16:49)

Vista da Vidigueira para oeste!


----------



## vamm (21 Jul 2020 às 17:35)

Por aqui, 34.5ºC mas parece muito mais 

Vista para N, para a pipoca perto de Ferreira do Alentejo


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 17:47)

Boas,
Parece que a tarde foi mais calma do que a manhã. Por volta da hora de almoço era este o cenário de umas células que se formaram na zona do Alqueva, ainda foram visíveis vários relâmpagos e trovões audíveis, alguns deles fortes. A chuva do início da manhã pelo menos já fez poupar um dia de rega.









Evolução notável da célula que está a SE de Badajoz.
há 5 minutos:




Agora:





*31,1ºC* atuais com vento moderado de Leste.


----------



## vamm (21 Jul 2020 às 17:53)

Um pequeno registo de ontem à noite, das células da zona de Setúbal por volta das 23h30/0h.
Não é nada de especial, nunca tinha experimentado fotografar relâmpagos


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2020 às 19:02)

Parece que ja não vem mais nada, o céu cobriu por nuvens altas.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Jul 2020 às 19:13)

Évora para S/SW agora mesmo!
30 graus.
Começa o vento.

Fui dar uma corrida pela ecopista e deixei o carro no Bacelo, foi por pouco.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Jul 2020 às 19:25)

Dentro do carro, tou a assistir a um espectáculo brutal.

Granizo brutal agora.

Parece um país tropical

21.5... -10 graus deve ser a temperatura da água a bater no sentir do carro


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 19:32)

Autêntico dilúvio acompanhado de muito vento em Évora, bem visível da webcam do MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2020 às 19:47)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Dentro do carro, tou a assistir a um espectáculo brutal.
> 
> Granizo brutal agora.
> 
> ...



Célula monstro a rodar sobre Évora, movimento lento para NNE.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 19:51)




----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Jul 2020 às 19:55)

Évora virou um rio.
Certas zonas da cidade já tiveram cortes de luz.

Um vídeo do facebook, n sei se conseguem ver por estar num grupo:
https://scontent.flis9-1.fna.fbcdn....=631f2b3f8f65c4b5bf91c25bc744f6d6&oe=5F3D1C06


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 20:02)




----------



## meteo (21 Jul 2020 às 20:22)

Évora - Chuva forte durante 15 a 20 minutos, trovoada com uma grande frequência, vento forte de repente e granizo  A trovoada só agora está a terminar. Praticamente durou 1 hora, perto ou por cima da cidade!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Jul 2020 às 20:49)

A minha mãe, que vive em Évora, relatou-me uma
quantidade  e intensidade de chuva nunca vista. Teve chuva a entrar para casa pela porta da rua e uma janela.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2020 às 20:57)

*23.3mm* em Évora (Aeródromo) na última hora devido à trovoada, como já era expectável. Ainda assim, o radar na zona do Aeródromo não parecia estar tão agressivo como na cidade.

Por aqui, nuvens altas provenientes das células em dissipação, como é o caso daquelas que estão para Leste...





Dou o evento como terminado! Apesar de durante a tarde não ter havido nada, durante a manhã e madrugada foi animado. Muita atividade elétrica como há muito não via. 

*11mm* acumulados na netatmo. Significativo para Julho. 

*27,8ºC *atuais, sem vento.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2020 às 21:20)

*23.3mm* em Évora na ultima hora


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Jul 2020 às 22:26)

Ainda sobre a chuva em Évora, encontrei este vídeo que mostra a intensidade de chuva na praça do Giraldo:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Jul 2020 às 00:04)

Umas fotos rápidas do rasto de destruição que a célula de hoje deixou em Évora.




Célula a ir embora 








Imensa terra nas estradas...


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2020 às 15:52)

https://odigital.pt/forte-trovoada-assustou-evora-esta-terca-feira-ao-final-da-tarde-c-videos/

https://tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/sociedade/as-imagens-do-mau-tempo-em-evora/5f1767110cf2e21cf330f62b

https://observador.pt/2020/07/21/chuva-e-trovoada-provocam-inundacoes-e-quedas-de-arvores-em-evora/

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-...nundacoes-e-muitas-quedas-de-arvores-em-evora


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2020 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu com poeira. 

Máxima: 27.9ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC

Para os próximos 2 dias, vem aí bastante calor, com mínimas de 24ºC e máximas a rondarem os 35ºC ou mais, o IPMA devia colocar o Algarve em aviso amarelo, já que a AEMET lançou o aviso amarelo para a província de Huelva.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jul 2020 às 21:22)

Boa Noite,
De regresso à normalidade. O dia de hoje foi quente com algumas nuvens que ainda deram para fazer sombra. Poeiras também presentes e agora ao final do dia, fumo do incêndio de Abrantes.
Por aqui as máximas deverão continuar acima dos 35ºC, mas pelo menos as mínimas previstas já não são tropicais.
Máx: *35,3ºC*
Min: *18,1ºC*

*28,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2020 às 21:49)

31 noites tropicais até agora em Faro... esta noite será a 32.

maio (5) - dias 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - dias 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (17...) - dias 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22 ... 23?


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2020 às 21:51)

temperaturas mínimas desde o dia 10 (não tropical)

10 - 19,2
11 - 22,3 
12 - 22,5 
13 - 20,8
14 - 22,7 
15 - 22,0
16 - 25,0
17 - 24,9
18 - 23,2
19 - 21,5
20 - 22,6
21 - 23,0
22 - 22,7


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2020 às 07:36)

10 - 19,2
11 - 22,3
12 - 22,5
13 - 20,8
14 - 22,7
15 - 22,0
16 - 25,0
17 - 24,9
18 - 23,2
19 - 21,5
20 - 22,6
21 - 23,0
22 - 22,7

23 - 23,0ºC


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2020 às 07:41)

gostava de saber se a AM Lisboa tivesse 13 noites tropicais seguidas, como seria...

em produção de notícias, até mesmo do IPMA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2020 às 13:40)

Boas, por aqui, a fornalha já aquece,  embora junto ao litoral ainda esteja razoável com 30ºC, mas no caminho que fiz entre Estói e São Brás de Alportel, o carro andou entre os 33.5ºC em Estói, chegou aos 35ºC nos Machados e 33.0 ºC em São Brás de Alportel, vendo as estações amadoras ao redor deste percurso rondam os 34ºC, portanto o termómetro do meu carro é bastante fiável. 

O IPMA já colocou o Algarve sob aviso amarelo.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2020 às 13:54)

31°c neste momento.
Bem sei que é normal o calor nesta altura, mas bolas, quase todos os dias têm tido temperaturas acima da média, ja cansa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2020 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia quentinho e regressou as noites tropicais.

Máxima: 33.6ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2020 às 21:21)

Boas,
Dia como todos os outros, ou seja, quente e com poeiras. Final da tarde passado na barragem do Caia onde até não se estava mal, pois havia algum vento.
Cá ficam as típicas fotos 





É notável onde a água conseguiu chegar:
















Já pela hora do poente...





















Máx: *37,4ºC*
Min: *19,6ºC*

*29,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 05:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Dia como todos os outros, ou seja, quente e com poeiras. Final da tarde passado na barragem do Caia onde até não se estava mal, pois havia algum vento.
> Cá ficam as típicas fotos



 como se estivéssemos lá! Obrigado Jorge!
A albufeira parece-me alguns metros abaixo do nível máximo, em Junho estava a pouco mais de 8 metros da cota máxima, mesmo assim um volume muito razoável para a data (40% em Junho), especialmente quando comparada com o ano passado. No entanto, claramente abaixo da média (60% para Junho).


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2020 às 07:44)

10 - 19,2

11 - 22,3
12 - 22,5
13 - 20,8
14 - 22,7
15 - 22,0
16 - 25,0
17 - 24,9
18 - 23,2
19 - 21,5
20 - 22,6
21 - 23,0
22 - 22,7
23 - 22,8

24 - 24,0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2020 às 12:48)

StormRic disse:


> como se estivéssemos lá! Obrigado Jorge!
> A albufeira parece-me alguns metros abaixo do nível máximo, em Junho estava a pouco mais de 8 metros da cota máxima, mesmo assim um volume muito razoável para a data (40% em Junho), especialmente quando comparada com o ano passado. No entanto, claramente abaixo da média (60% para Junho).


Obrigado eu! 
E está mesmo, este mês já deve terminar abaixo dos 40%, mas teve uma recuperação bastante significativa com as chuvas da primavera. De referir que antes das chuvas de dezembro estava a 14% e que depois com aquela semana de cheias subiu para os 29%. Janeiro teve alguma chuva, mas nada de especial para encher barragens, fevereiro foi o que foi e só a partir de dia 20 de Março é que começou a chover de forma digna para tal e ainda conseguiu alcançar os 44%. Todos sabemos que as chuvas de primavera não têm o mesmo impacto que as de inverno, portanto, foi muito bom.
Há 6 anos que não ultrapassa os 70%. Em 2016 ainda chegou aos 64%, mas desde aí que não passa os 50%. Vamos ver o que o próximo inverno nos reserva, mas ontem em conversa ainda se referiu que provavelmente tão depressa não a vimos na sua cota máxima, mas com uma situação ao estilo de 2010, certamente que chegava lá.
_____________
*33,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2020 às 21:38)

Impressionante, o que faz a direcção do vento aqui no Algarve, às 20h, a estação Faro (Aeroporto) tinha 35ºC, vento NW/N e humidade 30%, a estação Olhão (EPPO) tinha 28.7ºC, vento S e humidade nos 71%. 

Agora, tenho 31ºC e vento de norte.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2020 às 22:42)

Boas!
Máxima incrível de 34,4ºC em Carvoeiro esta tarde... para quem acompanha esta estação, não é muito comum as temperaturas ali passarem dos 32ºC, pois tem sempre muito influência marítima... mas hoje carregou bem, graças ao vento de NW e ar ar muito quene já instalado.
No Sítio das Fontes foi aos 39,9ºC.

Em ambas, foi a máxima do ano, até agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2020 às 22:45)

Por Cababas deTavira também esta bom


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2020 às 16:58)

Boas,
Estou pela Comporta e apesar do sol e da temperatura agradável, está uma grande ventania. O normal, portanto!


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2020 às 19:29)

Faro 2020

maio (5) - 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (20...) - 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25 ...

5+9+20 = 34

*21-22-23-24-XX-XX-XX-28-29-30-XX-02-XX-XX-05-06-07-08-XX-XX-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22-23-24-25- ??*

27(35)

10/07 - 19,2

11 - 22,3
12 - 22,5
13 - 20,8
14 - 22,7
15 - 22,0
16 - 25,0
17 - 24,9
18 - 23,2
19 - 21,5
20 - 22,6
21 - 23,0
22 - 22,7
23 - 22,8
24 - 24,0

25/07 - 21,6ºC


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2020 às 22:30)

Boa Noite,
Tal como referi no post anterior, hoje estive na Comporta. A Nortada veio e apesar da temperatura agradável, tanto ambiente como da água, a ventania não favoreceu. Foi daqueles dias em que se andou a comer areia, literalmente.  Deixo então uns registos.
Durante a manhã, tudo muito calmo...









O vento ia-se intensificando-se e o mar ia ficando picado:




Já durante a tarde...








Pequenas tempestades de areia. 




Começava-se a avistar algum bruma no horizonte:









No regresso para cá, a partir de Arraiolos avistava-se o fumo do incêndio de Oleiros, mais parecia uma célula a desenvolver-se. Enfim...

Relativamente ao tempo por aqui, de manhã estava fresco que sabia tão bem e de tarde, esteve calor. Diferença abismal com a EMA de Portalegre.
Máx: *38,3ºC*
Min: *15,6ºC*

Neste momento estão *25,5ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2020 às 08:01)

10/07 - 19,2

11 - 22,3
12 - 22,5
13 - 20,8
14 - 22,7
15 - 22,0
16 - 25,0
17 - 24,9
18 - 23,2
19 - 21,5
20 - 22,6
21 - 23,0
22 - 22,7
23 - 22,8
24 - 24,0
25 - 21,6

26/07 - 23,4ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jul 2020 às 13:19)

Como eu já disse, ontem andei pelo meu querido Alentejo e fui até à Barragem de Odivelas, em Ferreira do Alentejo. A subida da temperatura é interessante: parti de casa com 29°C, em Alcácer do Sal estavam 33°C e no Torrão 37°C. Cheguei a Odivelas com 39°C por volta das quatro e meia da tarde, com vento moderado de noroeste. A água da barragem estava boa e notei que o nível da água na barragem estava um pouco mais alto que em anos anteriores, sobretudo se compararmos com a situação em 2016 e 2017. Por outro lado e por uma razão que desconheço, o canal de irrigação do Pego do Altar estava vazio, mas a barragem até nem está nada má, com uma capacidade atual de aproximadamente 40% segundo o SNIRH.





Voltando à Barragem de Odivelas, o vento começou a soprar com maior intensidade, por volta das cinco e meia da tarde, fazendo com que a temperatura tenha descido para valores um pouco mais _aceitáveis_, entre 32°C e 36°C. 




Fonte: _Guia da Cidade
_
Voltando a casa, desta vez decidi atravessar a nova ponte da A26 sobre o Rio Sado em Santa Margarida, inaugurada recentemente (a 26 de junho). Mais uma vez, a descida da temperatura foi impressionante. Estavam 32°C em Odivelas, mas depois a temperatura já tinha descido para os 28°C em Grândola e em casa, hora e meia depois, estava nos 23°C. 




Fonte: _A Terceira Dimensão
_
Ao final da tarde também era possível ver a nuvem de fumo resultante do incêndio de Oleiros a nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2020 às 14:32)

Boas,
Um daqueles dias em que a temperatura ronda os 40ºC, mas devido ás noites frescas, em casa está-se bem mesmo sem AC. Continua a ser impressionante a persistência de valores superiores a 35ºC por aqui. Excepto na terça-feira, toda a semana deve ter temperatura de 38/39ºC. Julho está prestes a acabar e se não for considerado o mais quente de sempre, deverá andar perto. 

Mínima de *16,1ºC*

*38,3ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2020 às 17:10)

Por aqui novidades só na china... mais um dia pornográfico, com temperatura a rondar os 38°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2020 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, quentinho e noite tropical.

Máxima: 33.7ºC
mínima: 23.9ºC

Ontem, registei a máxima perto das 23h com 32.2ºC com a nortada. 

Só um facto curioso, o único país europeu que regista um aumento nas visitas no meu blog, neste mês em comparação com Julho de 2019 é a Suécia, todos os outros registam quebras na ordem dos 50 a 75%, os países que registam as maiores quebras são o UK com 70% e a Irlanda com 75%, curiosamente dois mercados fortes em termos turísticos no Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2020 às 23:11)

Boas,
Por aqui volta-se a ultrapassar os 40ºC. Em Espanha hoje foi a valer, especialmente na Andaluzia.

Máxima de *40,7ºC*.

Neste momento estão* 27,3ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2020 às 01:41)

Bem bem, está a EMA com 30.8ºC e 12% HR na alta da cidade e por aqui... 23ºC com vento fraco.  Bela inversão.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2020 às 02:58)

31,5ºC na EMA de Portalegre na última atualização, impressionante! 

Por aqui, *21,1ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2020 às 07:07)

17ª noite tropical consecutiva, início a 11 deste mês.

22 noites tropicais em 27 dias de julho.
36 neste ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

Finalmente uma noite com um pouco mais de descanso, como há muito não se via por aqui, 23°c e brisa a correr, hora de abrir as janelas.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jul 2020 às 07:20)

mínima da noite # 20ºC

a mais baixa dos últimos 18 dias mas ainda tropical.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2020 às 18:36)

Boas,
O dia de hoje segue ligeiramente mais "fresco" que aquilo que tem sido habitual. A noite foi boa para arejar a casa e a próxima também deve ser. No entanto, amanhã já estão previstos novamente temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC.
Máx: *36,0ºC*
Min: *18,2ºC*

Tatual: *34,5ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jul 2020 às 18:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> O dia de hoje segue ligeiramente mais "fresco" que aquilo que tem sido habitual. A noite foi boa para arejar a casa e a próxima também deve ser. No entanto, amanhã já estão previstos novamente temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC.
> Máx: *36,0ºC*
> Min: *18,2ºC*
> ...


Por acaso hoje foi uma noite descansada como não se via há muito, mínima de 15,5°c aqui e com nebulosidade baixa até ao início da manhã, infelizmente amanhã ja volta a subir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2020 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e até agora, a nortada não apareceu, mas a máxima ainda poderá acontecer mais tarde.

Máxima: 29.9ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC
actual: 27.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (28 Jul 2020 às 22:17)

37 noites tropicais até agora em Faro... esta noite - madrugada 29 - será a 38.

maio (5) - dias 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - dias 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (23...) - dias 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28... 29?


----------



## Agreste (28 Jul 2020 às 22:20)

olhando para a frente... talvez as noites de 2 e 3 de agosto venham a quebrar a série mas por experiência de outros anos e embora as noites se tornem progressivamente maiores, esta leva tropical costuma ser mais intensa em agosto e nos primeiros dias de setembro.

os mapas não antecipam nenhuma cedência desta ilha subtropical em que estamos metidos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Jul 2020 às 20:06)

Alguém pode dizer porque é que a água da praia da Salema é tão fria.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jul 2020 às 20:11)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Alguém pode dizer porque é que a água da praia da Salema é tão fria.


A Praia de Salema fica perto da Costa Vicentina, que já por si tem águas arrefecidas pelo upwelling, causado pela nortada. Mesmo com tempo de leste no Sotavento, muitas vezes a corrente de norte permanece no Algarve mais ocidental, causando contrastes até relativamente grandes na temperatura da água (por vezes chega a estar a 16°C em Sagres e, ao mesmo tempo, a 24°C em Monte Gordo).


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2020 às 23:14)

Boa Noite,
Uns dias pela zona de Setúbal. Hoje estive em Tróia e como aquela zona faz parte do concelho de Grândola, terei de publicar aqui. Algum vento de Oeste que ao longo da tarde foi diminuindo de intensidade e temperatura agradável.
Cá deixo umas fotos. 
Inicialmente na travessia do Rio Sado...





Alguma neblina presente. Temperatura da água excelente, mais uma vez.
















Final do dia...








Setúbal ao fundo:


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2020 às 23:19)

24ºC de noite ambiente mas como tens o ponto de orvalho nos 20ºC... na realidade estão 32ºC.

e assim vai a noite em Faro.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2020 às 08:18)

10 - 19,2ºC

11 - 22,3ºC
12 - 22,5ºC
13 - 20,8ºC
14 - 22,7ºC
15 - 22,0ºC
16 - 25,0ºC
17 - 24,9ºC
18 - 23,2ºC
19 - 21,5ºC
20 - 22,6ºC
21 - 23,0ºC
22 - 22,7ºC
23 - 22,8ºC
24 - 22,8ºC
25 - 20,6ºC
26 - 23,4ºC
27 - 24,0ºC
28 - 20,1ºC
29 - 21,8ºC

30 - 23,1ºC

20 noites tropicais, sem qualquer menção na página do IPMA nem da DGS. 

Há anos que devia estar em atividade um sistema de avisos para as noites tropicais.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2020 às 08:24)

39 noites tropicais até agora em Faro.
Provavelmente começamos agosto já com + 40 noites tropicais.

maio (5) - dias 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - dias 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (25...) - dias 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30...


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2020 às 08:28)

é tempo de se mudarem os critérios a classificar uma onda de calor

as pessoas acham que isto não tem influência na qualidade do sono... na produtividade do trabalho. As pessoas andam cansadas porque dormem mal.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2020 às 21:26)

temperatura ambiente - 22ºC
ponto de orvalho - 21ºC
temperatura sentida - 30ºC


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2020 às 07:31)

10 - 19,2ºC

11 - 22,3
12 - 22,5
13 - 20,8
14 - 22,7
15 - 22,0
16 - 25,0
17 - 24,9
18 - 23,2
19 - 21,5
20 - 22,6
21 - 23,0
22 - 22,7
23 - 22,8
24 - 24,0
25 - 21,6
26 - 23,4
27 - 24,5
28 - 20,1
29 - 21,8
30 - 22,9

31 - 21,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2020 às 13:41)

Boas, por aqui, caiu uma valente orvalhada esta noite, os carros estavam todos embaciados, deve ser, a típica orvalhada de São João, tanto que a estação do IPMA em Olhão registou 0.1 mm.  

Às 12 horas, a estação do IPMA em Olhão, marcava 25ºC e humidade nos 85%, o que dá uma sensação térmica de 35ºC. Welcome Caribe.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jul 2020 às 17:03)

Só para dar uma ideia dos valores aqui no Sitio das Fontes, deste mês de Julho:
- Média das Máximas: 35,4ºC
- Máxima mais baixa: 28,7ºC
- Máxima mais alta: 39,9ºC

- Média das Mínimas: 18,6ºC
- Mínima mais baixa: 14,1ºC
- Mínima mais alta: 23,9ºC

Temperatura Média Mensal: 27ºC

13 dias com máximas acima dos 35ºC
20 dias com máximas acima dos 34ºC
8 dias com máximas acima dos 38ºC
3 dias seguidos com máximas acima dos 39ºC

13 dias com mínimas acima dos 19ºC

Ou seja.. parece-me um Julho bem quente.. sem margem para dúvidas... possivelmente o mais quente desde que tenho a estação (desde 2009).


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

a preparar a 41ª noite tropical do ano.

40 noites tropicais até agora em Faro.

maio (5) - dias 20, 23, 24, 25, 31
junho (9) - dias 1, 2, 21, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30
julho (26) - dias 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31
agosto (1...) - dias 1?

maior série contínua - 22 dias, (em curso).


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2020 às 23:02)

Na Quarta-feira, um possível dust devil atingiu a aldeia columbófila nos arredores da vila e ainda fez alguns estragos.









(Fotos de Emílio Moitas) 

Algo comum de se ver nesta altura. Há umas semanas apanhei um na estrada e fez abanar bem o carro.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2020 às 23:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Na Quarta-feira, um possível dust devil atingiu a aldeia columbófila nos arredores da vila e ainda fez alguns estragos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já era para te ter perguntado se tinhas visto algo, pois vi essa notícia num grupo do FB, sim é comum nesta altura esse fenómeno, há umas semanas também vi 1 aqui, até reportei aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2020 às 23:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já era para te ter perguntado se tinhas visto algo, pois vi essa notícia num grupo do FB, sim é comum nesta altura esse fenómeno, há umas semanas também vi 1 aqui, até reportei aqui.


Sim, também já tinha visto a notícia e agora lembrei-me de publicar para ficar o registo. Foi algo muito localizado (como é normal), pois o canil é ao lado deste local e não foi atingido, felizmente.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2020 às 23:43)

10 - 19,2ºC - 29,0ºC

11 - 22,3 - 30,3
12 - 22,5 - 29,3
13 - 20,8 - 31,0
14 - 22,7 - 28,5
15 - 22,0 - 31,8
16 - 25,0 - 33,7
17 - 24,9 - 31,7
18 - 23,2 - 28,8
19 - 21,5 - 28,1
20 - 22,6 - 38,0
21 - 23,0 - 26,5
22 - 22,7 - 26,6
23 - 22,8 - 31,4
24 - 24,0 - 35,0
25 - 21,6 - 31,6
26 - 23,4 - 32,4
27 - 24,5 - 29,0
28 - 20,1 - 31,1
29 - 21,8 - 28,0
30 - 22,9 - 27,5
31 - 21,3 - 26,7  

01 - 22,0 - 31,8

02 - ??.? - ??,?


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2020 às 23:46)

o automático do IPMA retirou as quebras de 2-3-4 de agosto... portanto a série tropical vai continuar.

será a mais longa de sempre.


----------

